# Browning A Bolt 300 WSM (Davis Co)



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

Sold!


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

So you want full retail for a used gun? Anything to this gun that makes it special? Is it a A2 or the newer A3


----------



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

It is the A2 and I could remove the rings/scope and ask for less. If you are interested then make an offer, typically that is how selling/buying works.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Trade the package for a Howa 1500 25-06 stainless with a Vortex 4-16? Only 15 or so rounds through it.


----------



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

Can you give me more info on the gun and scope? Pm me or text me, my number is in the ad. Id prefer a short action, but the 25/06 isnt a bad round...


----------

